

StartupConference June 13. - 16. 2013, HVAR Croatia - saiana
http://startupislandconference.com/index.html
New Europe is on fire!&#60;p&#62;From Austria to Russia, from Finland to Estonia to Turkey, this is one of the world’s most exciting places to start, invest in and write about startups. Exciting projects and technologies coming from the region are bursting onto the global scene, while the young economies of these countries are offering unprecedented opportunities for growth and investment. Startup Island will be a unique event drawing together the regions startup community and ecosystem.&#60;p&#62;The conference will host not only the most exciting early stage projects but also the more seasoned startups which have expanded from Estonia, Finland, Croatia, Russia, Slovenia and other countries in the region. They now have global footprints, some investment under their belt and are hungry for more. Joining them, and co-organizing the conference, will be the accelerators, incubators, coworking spaces and other startup programs from accross New Europe networked in the Hacking New Europe initiative.
======
eniax
Looks amazing, but unfortunately it will be very hard to come :(

